
QuadrigaCX traders lost money on Cryptopia on the same day in January - ahcastor
https://amycastor.com/2019/05/28/quadrigacx-traders-lost-money-on-cryptopia-on-the-same-day-in-january-my-first-story-for-decrypt/
======
jackmiller1
scammers taking it to another level

